# More spam



## Scherzando (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, have used the 'report' function to notify of spam, and posted a message in reply stating "Reported as spam" for this user:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/member.php?u=50431

Again, it's a new user posting in the SOTW New Member Introductions forum, perhaps there's a problem with post vetting in that forum, but I was wondering...

Would the Admins be so kind as to post the email address of the spammers here in this forum? That is, put their email address on public display for all to see. I know of some ways to have fun with that. :evil:

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Scherzando said:


> .......................
> Would the Admins be so kind as to post the email address of the spammers here in this forum? That is, put their email address on public display for all to see. I know of some ways to have fun with that. :evil:
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Dennis, I would be tempted to do that, but I am afraid the I would be violating the privacy rules I created.

The spammer has been banned and reposted to a Spam database where his IP address already was found.


----------

